# Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB Failing



## vijay.chouhan (Sep 18, 2014)

I recently built a new PC, and have installed Western Digital Caviar Black 1TB for it. But my first try for installing Windows 8 64 bit was successful. But when I rebooted my PC it automatically went to Automatic repair. Then I came to know that the HDD has failed the SMART test and so I have replaced it with the new one as the online retailer had the 30 day replacement policy. But I had the same problem with the replaced HDD and it also started making clicking noises. And this clicking noises began when the system was in the midst of installing the OS. I was not able to access this replaced drive anymore.

So, why I am facing the problem?


----------



## $hadow (Sep 18, 2014)

Put a screenshot of your hdd status. Along  that make a complaint to WD and request to change the same. They got the best after sales support so you do not need to bother.


----------



## Techpumpkin_WD (Sep 18, 2014)

Hello vijay.chouhan, 

I'm sorry to hear that you had two consecutive drives misbehave. 
A probable explanation is that the drives might have been damaged during shipment. 
Drives could also develop bad sectors and fail due to problems with the power supply of the PC. However I haven't seen that happen so fast.

This drive should be replaced and as $hadow* suggested it's best to contact our support about that. WD Support

If you prefer a replacement from the online retailer you got if from, it's a good idea to
make sure that they use a different company to ship the new unit. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 18, 2014)

hdd are very delicate so make sure your online retailer & the courier company are handling them very gently.


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 20, 2014)

^ ??? a WD representative?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 22, 2014)

me??I don't even have a WD hdd till now. it is just my guess as i have read some bad stories about poor handling of hdd by online retailers in some places.


----------



## quicky008 (Sep 22, 2014)

Does WD have any service centers/RMA providers in kolkata?


----------



## vidhubhushan (Sep 24, 2014)

whitestar_999 said:


> me??I don't even have a WD hdd till now. it is just my guess as i have read some bad stories about poor handling of hdd by online retailers in some places.



not you buddy. there was another post below yours which got deleted by some admin.


----------



## DK_WD (Oct 2, 2014)

vidhubhushan said:


> ^ ??? a WD representative?



Hi Vidhubhushan, 

Yes, we are WD representative. However, our intention is basically as participants and hopefully share useful tech knowledge that would benefit this forum, especially in terms of hard drives which is our specialty, and other tech related issues.



quicky008 said:


> Does WD have any service centers/RMA providers in kolkata?



Hi Quicky008,

For your information, we don't have any service center in India. We provide only RMA service .
For more details regarding RMA service, please refer below link.

How to get an RMA, (Return Merchandise Authorization) or replace a defective product under warranty .

You can use our RMA service via website, call and email us for your request. Our support team will happy to help you. 

The following link has details of India support team:-
An error has occured. . 

Hope it helps.


----------

